# yesterday elite vs todays elite



## stepaukas (Sep 18, 2011)

the movie stay hungry was on yesterday, so i watched it again for a bit. its really amazing how in his day, arnold was the best, but compared to todays elite, he is nothing..

in the movie, i imagine he wasnt 100% contest ready, but he's fit and big, but looking at him in the movie, and even when he was winning the big o in the 70's, he looked so thin compared to the best today..

his chest as always is huge as is his arms, but his thighs look so small,not cut, and his calves look too big for his thighs. he has average abs compared to even the fitness guy models in the magazines.. 

you look at a bodybuilding magazine and 50 of the guys in there look better than arnold, and half of the 50 are just models built good. most all have way better abs than arnold.. arnold had 4, these guys have 6 or 8 way more defined. then the elite guys.... man, they just blow arnold away.

so much more defined and inches thicker.
arnold had a great chest, bi's and tri's, and thats it. look at his neck. thin compared to todays guys.. his legs are so thin too.

i imagine he ate as perfect as he could,  trained heavy and as correct as he could and took his supplements, rested, and took his drugs, but my question...  why are just about everyone in todays magazines so much more ripped, thicker and way better than arnold in his day? hell, look at ken waller in that movie.. he looks like any one of 20 guys the the local gym..even in his competitions, he's soft looking..

arnold and zane were my favorites, but todays  guys are so much better..

the other guys from that era like corney, coe, katz, look like a nfl linebacker . those football guys get interviewed with no shirt on and they look like the bodybuilding stars of the 70's..

blows my mind, not seeing arnold in such a long time, then seeing him in his prime,in this movie, and he's just so thin compared to todays elite.. 

so whats the main reason why todays guys are lightyears ahead of how arnold looked in his prime?


----------



## Deity (Sep 18, 2011)

I personally think the large waists of today look horrible when compared to the bodybuilders of the 70s, but thats my opinion.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

Arnold actually had a bigger Chest.    For me it's about being sculpted like Zane and not to see how big you are.  Do you really think the bigger guys like Kai look good?  They dude is 5 foot 8 and 290 lbs.  Plus the 40" waist's don't look good either imo.

IMO it's not how much you weigh.  It's how big you "look".  Many guys when they cut down look larger than they actually weigh. Yeah Arnold didn't have those huge leg's like Cutler but he had nice bi peaks plus a huge chest.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2011)

Deity said:


> I personally think the large waists of today look horrible when compared to the bodybuilders of the 70s, but thats my opinion.



I agree! Some of these guys have ugly dissented stomachs or their waists look square with barely a V taper.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 18, 2011)

I dont agree with that at all, i dont think that just because a guy is bigger that he is is the better man.  Todays BBers are just too thick and the amounts of drugs they take to get there is ridiculous, i feel arnold's physique was superior than any of todays guy's


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> I dont agree with that at all, i dont think that just because a guy is bigger that he is is the better man. Todays BBers are just too thick and the amounts of drugs they take to get there is ridiculous, i feel arnold's physique was superior than any of todays guy's


 agreed. i think a lot of the guys todays are fucking gross and look like a pile of shit that 70's BB physique is all around better ^^^this arnold is my idol


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2011)

Today's bodybuilders are just in a completely different standard of "aesthetics". I believe the older bb-ers looked way better. Pure mass isn't the only aspect of bodybuilding.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

fufu said:


> Today's bodybuilders are just in a completely different standard of "aesthetics". I believe the older bb-ers looked way better. Pure mass isn't the only aspect of bodybuilding.


 x3548923765892435643684375673429856342


----------



## blergs. (Sep 18, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> I dont agree with that at all, i dont think that just because a guy is bigger that he is is the better man.  Todays BBers are just too thick and the amounts of drugs they take to get there is ridiculous, i feel arnold's physique was superior than any of todays guy's


totally agree with you!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## stepaukas (Sep 18, 2011)

my question was...

"how do todays guys get so big vs the arnold era guy's".. 

different training?

more drugs?

more rest?

if i had to look like any past or present, i choose zane or bob paris...


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> my question was...
> 
> "how do todays guys get so big vs the arnold era guy's"..
> 
> ...


 i think its a mixture of everything. more drugs. advancement of drugs. more knowledge on training and what not. nutrition idk but w.e. their doing i think its gross


----------



## squigader (Sep 18, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> my question was...
> 
> "how do todays guys get so big vs the arnold era guy's"..
> 
> ...



It's a combination of different factors. #1 - drugs. Back then was nothing like today. Dosing for dbol back then might have been 20mg every day (and during a cutting phase to preserve muscle) - nowadays people take 50mg on top of 500mg a week of testosterone and consider that a lowish-normal dose (don't even ask as to the levels people like Ronnie and Jay use). #2 -lots more understanding of how to look best for a show (losing less muscle mass while cutting, etc.) #3 - drugs. It's really about the levels of AAS they do nowadays.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

thats just to much man^ i cant handle all that arnold has like the perfect physicue and even his a little to much 4 my taste


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 18, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> my question was...
> 
> "how do todays guys get so big vs the arnold era guy's"..
> 
> ...


first let me say like other guys have, there was a different judgement of what aesthetics were back then, the guys didnt want to look like todays guys do.  but to answer your question for sure its drugs and diet like its always been, except more + better drugs + abuse and lets not forget HGH  &  INSULIN
its no miracle or secret why BBers today are so big, its just the standard now just like everything else in america


----------



## stepaukas (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks..

kinda figured it would be the drugs.

so, in 30 years from now, the elite will look like?????


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> thanks..
> 
> Kinda figured it would be the drugs.
> 
> So, in 30 years from now, the elite will look like?????


 eeewwww


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 18, 2011)

In 30 years I would be surprised if there is a professional bodybuilding.  Yesterday they crowned the new Mr. Olympia and not one news channel covered it.  It's a chemical freak contest... much more now than ever. In Arnold's era there was still a fitness and health culture that surrounded the elites.  Today it's extremes and not so much fitness.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> In 30 years I would be surprised if there is a professional bodybuilding. Yesterday they crowned the new Mr. Olympia and not one news channel covered it. It's a chemical freak contest... much more now than ever. In Arnold's era there was still a fitness and health culture that surrounded the elites. Today it's extremes and not so much fitness.


 this^^ i agree 10000 percent people where in awwww back that about those guys. i cant tell u how many people could care less or think these guys are gross or stupid. granted its all a metter of taste. but i agree. btw who won yesterday? have seen shit on it to busy


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 18, 2011)

Phil Heath won
he looked great but i was pushing for Jay to win #5 what a huge letdown this had to be for himself


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Phil Heath won
> he looked great but i was pushing for Jay to win #5 what a huge letdown this had to be for himself


 i just started folling so im unsure of names but i also wanted cutler to win #5 is he going for it again or is he done? ill look it up more tommorow


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i just started folling so im unsure of names but i also wanted cutler to win #5 is he going for it again or is he done? ill look it up more tommorow


i couldnt find any comments or statements from cutler about it, not even a mention on his twitter of FB
he must be pissssed


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yesterdays win for Phil i think was good for body building, he has a strong ratio from chest delts to mid section, i respect Jay but will never tolerate Kai’s look, the size game is just wrong unless it improves the aesthetics. I wonder where Branch would have placed, top 3 for sure, the taller guys need to have a better look in. But in the end its the judges that go with the look they want, this year Phil was better and deserved the win. I prefer the look of Arnie, Draper, Robbie Robinson, Zane. Even big Louie had the freak factor but a better looking freak than Kai Green and no grapefruit in sight.


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 25, 2011)

Arnolds era is when everything for bodybuilding just started to get noticed. Imo they are the ones back in the 70s that were experimenting what worked and what didn't in terms of training and diet.  They are true kings because they got to where they were with minimal use of drugs and more hard work.  If those guys were lifting in this era, there's no doubt they would be just as big if not bigger than the bb'ers of today.


I honestly can't stand how disgusting todays top bodybuilders look like. The whole point of bodybuilding(proportion/aesthetics) is gone. Its just big meatballs flexing.

We owe much of what we know today to the bb'ers who really sparked the interest of bodybuilding in the 70s.


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

Dorian FTW!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 26, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> so whats the main reason why todays guys are lightyears ahead of how arnold looked in his prime?


 
More gear
Better diets
The new age doesn't consume alcohol
better equipment & more knowledge

It all has its price though.  Have you ever watched Ronnie Coleman walk nowadays?  He has to stop and take a breath every 10 feet.


----------

